# help with dayton rs 180 4



## Tdx_Kid (May 16, 2007)

guys, forgive me if i screwed up, but i searched high and low for answers and spent hours searching.
I'm looking to build a ( home ) ported enclosure for 2 dayton rs 180-4 woofers.( in each enclosure) ive tried using winisd pro but i cant get it to work properly on my computer, also i couldn't find the file for winisd pro. i plan to be using them with neo fountek fr88 ex full range speakers. i will be running them along a css trio 12 w/passives. thanks again guys!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

PE Techtalk should have plenty on these. Here's an advanced google search of their forums: https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclie...pw.r_qf.&fp=4a9f891eb1c200d7&biw=1680&bih=925


----------



## Tdx_Kid (May 16, 2007)

thanks for the info, i was able to find specs for a nice box for the daytons


----------

